# Hep! How to install Mac OSX on Powerbook G4 w/o Administrator Password!



## vigilantex69 (Dec 8, 2008)

Hey! I recently purchased a Powerbook G4 on Ebay and I just received it today. I bought the newest OSX software to put on it but when I put the disc in the computer and click install it says I have to enter an administrator password. I have no idea what the password is! How do I go about reinstalling the OS without the password? I just simply want to clear everything and reset it. I am not a computer technical person and normally on a PC I just put the disc in the computer and restart it and it boots from the disc. I tried doing that with the Mac but it never starts up an installation when I turn the computer on with the disc in it. I looked on another website and someone said to restart it with the disc in and hold the apple button and the C button and the down button. I tried that a couple of times and nothing happened. Somebody please help!!


----------



## wraith (Dec 19, 2008)

You may want to try holding just C right after to hear the startup chime. Some Macs require C and others require Apple + C. One of those key combinations should work. If they don't, something else is up.


----------



## Doctor X (Dec 19, 2008)

You may also want to get one of Pogue's books on Tiger/Leopard or, especially, on switching from PC to Mac.  I have the former--excellent--and Gurus HERE who use both PCs and Macs or have switched highly recommend the latter.

--J.D.


----------



## icemanjc (Dec 20, 2008)

You can also try holding the "option" key when you start up and then select the cd.


----------



## MyChalupa (Dec 22, 2008)

Boot from the cd as Wraith said. There is a tab at the top for "Utilities." The dropdown will show a "Reset Password" option. Here is a link that describes in a bit more detail.

http://kb.wisc.edu/helpdesk/page.php?id=3853


----------

